# word experienced an error trying to open the file.



## dheerajbhu (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All,
I am facing a serious problem while trying to open the Word doc.We are opeing some data via Word docin our application.Initially all were worikng fine we just increased the Data size that would increase the size of Word doc that needs to get open.The size of word doc that shpuld get open is having the size of around 3.5 MB.The attached is the message that I am receiving.The same word doc can be open by changing it's type to xls and with tha correct format and newly added data.Their seems to be no other problem other than the size of wrd doc gets increased to 3,638 KB.
Please help!!!!ray:


----------

